# Wanted help on finding boat financing



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope the members here can help me. I am in North Carolina and am looking to buy a used boat. I have found one and want to know if anyone can recommend a lending site for boats. I am looking to borrow around 12,000. thanks for the help.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I used BB and T. Check your local bank first. Good Luck. 

Ben


----------

